# Holden Cruze 1.4T AT Transmission issues.



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

This sounds like the same behaviour reported by the US Cruze automatic drivers - the slip into neutral which reduces engine load - the delay in engaging (what happens if you blip the accelerator instead of waiting?) - and the increased clunkiness.

Hunt around, you will find threads about it. (I don't keep an eye on them, but I have noticed them go past.)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a diesel with the same transmission just a bit stronger. If you hold the foot brake on the transmission goes into neutral. Try putting the handbrake on just before you drive off and at the same time take your foot off the brake pedal, this should put the car into gear and when you release the handbrake and drive away it should not have any delay.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

How is it when you go from P to R and R to D


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

Unfortunately as of the last drive which was last night the transmission went into limp mode. 
Before it went into limp mode, the transmission began hunting for gears erratically (once cruising along at 60kph it just downshifted and the engine rpms went to 6000k); every time I brought the car to stand still and then left off the brake to move forward, it would not engage drive for a second and when it did it would suddenly jerk forward. 

Then it eventually went into limp mode which was like being in neutral. The car would even roll back even with drive selected... 

Going to be contacting my dealer now. Should still be under balance of new car warranty.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

SneakerFix said:


> How is it when you go from P to R and R to D


Most people would have the brakes on when doing this. What RPM does the 1.4T idle at? My diesel idles at 800rpm.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Munce31 said:


> Unfortunately as of the last drive which was last night the transmission went into limp mode.
> Before it went into limp mode, the transmission began hunting for gears erratically (once cruising along at 60kph it just downshifted and the engine rpms went to 6000k); every time I brought the car to stand still and then left off the brake to move forward, it would not engage drive for a second and when it did it would suddenly jerk forward.
> 
> Then it eventually went into limp mode which was like being in neutral. The car would even roll back even with drive selected...
> ...


Sounds like low fluid, if out of warranty go to a transmission specialist and have him check it out, if you have warranty take it to a dealer. Better yet if you have roadside assistance let them come to you as driving could damage the transmission.


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeh its still under balance of new car warranty. So will be towed to car dealer very soon. 

I haven't checked myself but i doubt it would be low transmission fluid. I have not had any oil spills on my drive way or oil splatter anywhere within the engine bay. 

This car has only travelled 43,000 km. I bought it when it was 36,000km... not impressed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Munce31 said:


> Yeh its still under balance of new car warranty. So will be towed to car dealer very soon.
> 
> I haven't checked myself but i doubt it would be low transmission fluid. I have not had any oil spills on my drive way or oil splatter anywhere within the engine bay.
> 
> This car has only travelled 43,000 km. I bought it when it was 36,000km... not impressed.


There is no dipstick as transmission is sealed. I hope everything is sorted out for you, keep us posted of the result. By the way, where do you live?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Most people would have the brakes on when doing this. What RPM does the 1.4T idle at? My diesel idles at 800rpm.



If it jerks hard from P to R and from R To D it's a wave plate issue seems like the early 2011 trans have a bad wave plate which breaks in half causing the car not to shift. I had it with my 2011 same issues he is having


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

Aussie said:


> There is no dipstick as transmission is sealed. I hope everything is sorted out for you, keep us posted of the result. By the way, where do you live?


Yeah i'll keep everyone posted. 

I'm down in Melbourne.


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> If it jerks hard from P to R and from R To D it's a wave plate issue seems like the early 2011 trans have a bad wave plate which breaks in half causing the car not to shift. I had it with my 2011 same issues he is having


Yeah pretty much you've described what occurred. 

Did yours go into neutral after you had come to a complete stop and then jerk forward as it engaged the first gear?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Munce31,

I'm sorry to hear of the complications that you have been experiencing with your Holden Cruze. Please feel free to visit https://secure.holden.com.au/forms/contact-us for further assistance with your concern. Please let us know if you h ave any other questions.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Munce31,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of the complications that you have been experiencing with your Holden Cruze. Please feel free to visit https://secure.holden.com.au/forms/contact-us for further assistance with your concern. Please let us know if you h ave any other questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kristen. 

My dealership said that they're waiting on Holden to determine whether they're going to replace the TCM or the entire transmission. I hope for the latter. 

I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

Some good news.

Holden has completely replaced the transmission. One week turn around is pretty good imo.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How much fluid do they put in your trannys over there? Also how many miles was on the trans they replaced and did you ever change the fluid? It seems like our USA Cruze came little bit low for man & auto and the fluid degraded quickly. The neutral when stopped at the traffic light also happens to us here as well but not as harshly as it happened to you apparently.


----------



## Munce31 (Jul 22, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> How much fluid do they put in your trannys over there? Also how many miles was on the trans they replaced and did you ever change the fluid? It seems like our USA Cruze came little bit low for man & auto and the fluid degraded quickly. The neutral when stopped at the traffic light also happens to us here as well but not as harshly as it happened to you apparently.


All work was done by the car dealer, so I have no idea how much fluid was put into the transmission. 

The car had done approximately 43,900km or 27,280 miles when the transmission died, then subsequently changed.

I've never changed the transmission oil. I thought that you can't put fluid into the 6T40 as the oil inside of the transmission is considered (by GM) to last for the entire life of the transmission.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Munce31 said:


> All work was done by the car dealer, so I have no idea how much fluid was put into the transmission.
> 
> The car had done approximately 43,900km or 27,280 miles when the transmission died, then subsequently changed.
> 
> I've never changed the transmission oil. I thought that you can't put fluid into the 6T40 as the oil inside of the transmission is considered (by GM) to last for the entire life of the transmission.


The fluid in these transmissions at least in the states barely last the recommended change. I was also told manual transmission fluid was lifetime in just about every vehicle but we been burning it up in about 20k miles. GM told us the trans fluid in the 4T60E in my Buick was 100,000 mile fluid but no shop will touch the car now if you didn't swap the fluid and filter out for that long. Being the 3rd owner and having 109,000 miles on it I was scared to change it as well. I lucked out and when the fluid came out it was really clean and not much was in the bottom of the pan. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

